# Will This Fall Apart If Put Outdoors?



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi everybody....i wanted to build an outdoor cabinet/counter for my wife's garden supplies. She really likes the way a butcher-block countertop looks and when I was at home depot today I saw these:

Laminated Pine

It's unfinished and ready for stain/paint/etc. Would it be stupid to build this project, then put it outdoors? I'm wondering if the pieces of the laminated pine will start to separate once the dew gets on it.

Of course, I'm sure it needs to be coated with a sealer or something and if coating with a sealer will protect it from dew/moisture/etc, and help keep it from separating, can you recommend a product that I can apply to the surface to make this project survive the outdoors?

Thanks so much!

-seth


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The picture is of a piece that has been made by edge glueing multiple pieces of wood together. It is not typical laminate. 

Regardless, I would not use it outside because there is no telling what glue was used. It may be weather proof and it may not.

George


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

When I hear 'stable', I think particle board. Not something that should be around moisture. It will leak eventually.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

I, like others have said, probably would not use it outside. You might want to use a piece of exterior grade plywood instead. Probably in the same price range, or cheaper, as the glued-up panel.
Just my 2 cents.

joe


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

You could try using cedar. It's a bit more expensive than pine but holds up well outdoors, especially if you use an outdoor wood treatment/sealer like the kind you would use on a deck.

And there's also Cypress, which is very expensive. Certain kinds of cypress are impervious to moisture (more or less.)

Kevin H.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Like George poined out, the glue used may not be waterproof. As for the wood itself, not a good choice. It could be coated many times with a number of weather resistant finishes, such as oils or spar varnishes, but will need periodic maintenance which in the case of any varnish type finish will be a royal PITA. 

It would last longer if painted and maintained with paint. There are several choices of species that will hold up better, but may not be in your price range.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

*Welllll....*

I used some scraps of this stuff on a couple of bird houses last year. I was using up scrap and wanted to leave them unfinished for the health of the birds, also to see how the wood would weather. 
















They've been up for about a year, and I'd say they've held up pretty well. If they were painted, they'd probably be in even better shape.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Seth

The sad truth is that anything built of wood, and placed out in the weather will eventually deteriorate. Cedar and redwood are much more durable than laminated pine, but even they will fail with time. A good quality exterior stain is possibly one of the best treatments that you can give outside wood, but it will also fade with time. The nice thing with stain is that it can be freshened up with a new coat periodically, without having to go through the rigours of scraping to get the old finish off. Usually a light sanding will prep the wood for another coat.

If the cabinet is not too large you could put wheels under it so it can be rolled under cover when not in use. This would prolong its useful life significantly.

Gerry


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

As most have mentioned without maintenance pretty much everything wood, fiber or particle board will fail painted or stained. Seasonal weather will expand and contract the material, (some more than others).
The problems with particle board is the loss of cohesion due to swelling caused by invasive moisture, once it happens its toast. 

I make bird houses out of left over fir or mahogany decking, don't stain or paint and they last yrs. I have one still in a tree, (nails rusted out of the others) 12+ yrs old. I have 2 in the garden 5 yrs old. The ones that rotted did so after they fell out of the trees and sat on the deck for yrs. Didn't stop the birds from nesting in them either

I'd build the counter out of 2X spruce pine

I'd use 3/4" CDX, (exterior grade) plywood for the shell, seal it with 3 or 4 coats of primer then 3 or 4 coats of a good exterior paint.

I made a wooden well cover back between 83 to 85, on the front I placed a 2+ foot circle of 3/4" ply with the yin yang symbol, (I know that was then this is now) all painted up. Never touched it since, it started showing bare ply about 4 yrs ago, 20 + yrs.


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks for your responses everybody! as you can probably tell, I'm new to building things and working with wood, haha! I figured the countertop I mentioned wouldn't be the right choice but after pretty much everybody said not to use it I think I'll look at the other options.

Now, with regard to the same item I linked above, would there be any reason I couldn't stain/seal that countertop and use it for a simple workbench top in my garage? Thanks again!

-seth


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

aa596824 said:


> We also wow powerleveling cheap WOTLK exalted reputation power leveling service for Alliance Vanguard,Now we provide Wrath of the Lich King power leveling service. We also provide cheap WOTLK Emblem of Heroism farming service.


*sniff sniff*.....is somebody cookin' spam?? 

-Seth


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Seth said:


> Now, with regard to the same item I linked above, would there be any reason I couldn't stain/seal that countertop and use it for a simple workbench top in my garage? Thanks again!
> 
> -seth


The pine is a little soft if you are going to be pounding anything, and if you are putting heavy weights on it something underneath to reinforce it would be appropriate. Beyond that, it makes a fine looking countertop, and will hold up for many years being in a dry protected area. 

Gerry


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Seth,
Gerry is correct, particle board won't hold up to the rigors a work bench is put through. Mine is all 2X6 , with a vice, grinder, miter box and long shelf 24/7.

I've drilled through it, taken a chunk or 2 with a chisel, pounded on objects with a mallet, spilled solvents.


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks Gerry and Ghidrah. The workbench I have now is simply a metal workbench similar to this one:









This unit has served my hobby and light duty needs since high school (that means i've had it for about 11 years!) and it's in excellent condition but the particle board top is pretty beat and needs replacing. I'll keep this workbench as long as it stays strong, but as I get into larger, more serious projects I'll plan on building a "real" workbench like some I've seen here on the forum. In the meantime, just a new top will continue to work for me, and I'm not too concerned about the softness of that pine top I linked....at $30 I don't mind replacing it next year if I have to, haha.

thanks again!

-seth


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a pretty light bench, maybe better suited for storage than moderate wood and metal working.

If not now eventually you're going to need a sturdy non flexing table if you intend to expand your wood working ability. Store bought benches can run into some big money, but you can build your own to suit instead of cookie cutter design for considerably less.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Another thought for a workbench Seth is to keep your eyes open for an old steel office desk that someone wants to get rid of. They can range from really cheap to free, and they make great solid work benches. I have about five of them now.

Gerry


----------

